# Flo,Progressive & Free Ride



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Flo has been playing a song in the commercials I couldn't get out of my head.
I found it


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had this on QUAD 8 - Track with a IDI Shotgun Power Booster in the 66 Dodge Coronet 440 with a Big Block 318 WTF?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah yes, the good old days.................when the chrome was thick, and the women were straight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I mowed a crapload of yards and washed a ton of dishes to get enough money to buy my 1973 Chevrolet Cheyenne Long bed Pickup. After I totaled it, the only things left that worked was the 4 barrel Holley carb and the 8-Track Player. Come on and take a Free Ride!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually it's from a Ford Free Ride commercial. Oh well


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Sprinkles are for winners.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And Progressive is for losers.
That company directly finances the socialist movement in America through it's owner.
Progressive is named that for a very good reason.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

If anybody starts telling "bundle" jokes, I'll throw up. :stick:


----------

